# Someguy makes, paints Vampire Counts



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I've started work on a new VC army. I think there are going to be quite a lot of conversions, though I'll be using the GGs and skellies more or less straight out of the box as they are already great models.

I'm making a necrarch vampire lord. Still quite a lot to do but I'd be interested to hear what you think of it. It's almost all wire and GS, though the face is from a dryad.



















I mostly just need to work on the arms and legs at the moment.

This is a colour test for a GG musician. I'm playing around with snow on the base as well but not really happy with how that has worked.










I've made a few more GGs and skellies, which aren't anything you haven't seen before tbh. I've converted this standard bearer a bit though, which I think is quite fun.










Also started on a Black Knight. Very early stages here and not actually sure I'll even use him. Right now he's getting the spare GS I have when the lord is setting.










Anyway, tell me what you think.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Go man go! Very cool start.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Sculpting of the lord (lady) is now more or less complete. Some fussing over the base and a bit of paint left to go now.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, i was kinda of skeptical seeing the lord at first, but now I'm very impressed. Good work, keep it up!


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Lord with some skellies below, to give some idea of scale.

She's a big girl. Very big really. I think this is ok and makes her seem more like a monster, something that hadn't been human for a long time, which was certainly the effect I wanted. There are various fluff reasons this might have occurred, and I do want my characters to stand out, but really she just came out this size.

This is actually the first time I've sculped a figure completely from scratch and I'm pretty happy with the result. Getting the posture right was a lot of work but I think it's well worth it. I think I'll work on making subsequent ones a bit smaller though.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

can't wait to see that lord painted up!


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I've had a bit of a go with some paints now, and I think I've got the colour scheme set. Still some work to do on the base and maybe another level or two of highlights here and there.

It's very unforgiving to see your stuff at this magnification! I've now cleaned up the massive black smudge on the armour. Some of the edges look a bit rounded off, but are fine at 1:1.

I experimented with several colours on te cloth. This black and brown version was my favorite. 




























Quite pleased with the blade. Sooner or later I think I'll have to try some NMM, but not today.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

man that is really sweet i was waiting for you to finish and now i cant wait for you to do some more
the painting looks very good and the style definatly suits the theme of the character and army

gotta love big collars and robes. mmm has given me some ideas


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks really good. GJ :good:


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks

I'm currently working on an army list. Weirdly, I'm basing it to a large extent on the models I like, or would like to make, rather than what I necessarily think will perform the best. Worrying.

That said, the VC army appears to be pure filth. Can't go too far wrong.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Just get a tooled up vampire to lead it, some badass on a dragon with the Carstein ring and red fury ...sorted 

but yeh, the army is utter shite


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

mate. that is ace.


----------

